# Hog Cook-off, in NC ???



## Bobberqer (Mar 21, 2007)

Any of you North Caroline guys know of any Hog Cook-offs in the state the W/E of April 27/28th??

I looked at NC Pork Council page, nuttin...
I looked at KCBS page.. Edenton, Cancelled

Was wondering if there was another venue that was doing a hog cook -off that w/e

 Thanks


----------



## Bobberqer (Mar 21, 2007)

found it after making a phone call

http://www.festivalontheneuse.com/

Anyone doing this one ???


----------



## Finney (Mar 21, 2007)

Nope... If I was doing anything that weekend it would be Smithfield Slam.


----------



## Bobberqer (Apr 23, 2007)

http://www.festivalontheneuse.com/pig_cookers.htm

anyone in the area stop by and say hello


----------

